# MS Windows Media Player - Portrait to Landscape



## bacdj

I have quite a lot of short videos that my kids have sent me about their kids
and probably because they use iphones/ipads etc it probably does not matter
whether you record it in portrait or landscape mode, but for desktops it
certainly does matter.

Is it possible to rotate the video 90 degrees from landscape to portrait so the
video is easier to watch.

I think on my old computer if I opened it in "Quicktime Player" it automatically
rotated it, but I don't have that program on this computer and was hoping I
could use windows media player to do the same thing.

Brian DJ


----------



## jamesd1981

Windows media player is a very basic and awful media player, try downloading vlc media player it is a free program.

http://www.downloadcrew.co.uk/index.php?act=search&q=vlc

Also you may wish to try converting the videos into the aspect you want, try either of these programs both are free.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_any_video_converter/

http://www.filehippo.com/download_format_factory/


----------



## n0xious

Open Windows Movie Maker by clicking Start -> All Programs -> Windows Movie Maker. Now, on the left pane, you should be able to see *Import Video*. Navigate to the folder containing the video you want to rotate and click _OK_. Then, at the bottom, click on the movie file on the timeline and click on Tools -> Video Effects. Scroll down, and you should be able to see a *Rotate 90* effect. Apply the change and export the file in any video format of your choice.


----------



## bacdj

Thanks guys for your information.  Brian DJ


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

n0xious said:


> Open Windows Movie Maker by clicking Start -> All Programs -> Windows Movie Maker. Now, on the left pane, you should be able to see *Import Video*. Navigate to the folder containing the video you want to rotate and click _OK_. Then, at the bottom, click on the movie file on the timeline and click on Tools -> Video Effects. Scroll down, and you should be able to see a *Rotate 90* effect. Apply the change and export the file in any video format of your choice.



^This.

OR

Or do the same thing with Virtual dub.


----------

